# Wanted 1-bed condo in hua hin



## mojacar2019 (Dec 13, 2019)

Is it possible to be able to lease a good quality fully furnished 1-bed condo on a permanent basis in hua hin.


----------



## isabellamor (Jan 23, 2020)

I think so, you can do that in the Philippines and I am sure that there are also some fully-furnished condominiums in Thailand that are for lease. You can check online or talk to a real estate agent.


----------



## Thai Bigfoot (Aug 29, 2009)

Are you really asking this? There are thousands!


----------

